# Cigarettes in a humidor?



## jmgosman

A friend of mine occasionally stashes a few cigars in my humidor, and asked the other day if I would mind putting a pack of Davidoff cigarettes in with them. Will this alter the atmosphere in my humidor? Will it even affect the cigarettes at all?


----------



## buttah

jmgosman said:


> A friend of mine occasionally stashes a few cigars in my humidor, and asked the other day if I would mind putting a pack of Davidoff cigarettes in with them. Will this alter the atmosphere in my humidor? Will it even affect the cigarettes at all?


I don't know why he'd want to do it but as long as they aren't Menthols I can't see them affecting your humi at all.


----------



## karmaz00

lol. really...yeah if there not flavored, you should be ok


----------



## JCK

not sure why you'd want to humidify cigarettes. I've always noticed that cigarette tobacco is pretty dry. If humidity were a concern, I don't think they'd be stocked behind a counter. I imagine Davidoff's are treated with preservatives as well. There's a concern with cigars going stale, but I'm not sure that's a function of humidity. I've always tossed my cigarettes in the freezer if it's going to be a while before I smoke them.


----------



## hornitosmonster

no need to stash cigs in a Humidor...But if it makes him happy and it won't harm your cigars then go for it.


----------



## jmgosman

Great, thank you! It sounds like putting them in a humidor won't really help them, so they are staying out.


----------



## Codename47

Do not put that crap in your humidor.


----------



## Shervin

Codename47 said:


> Do not put that crap in your humidor.


Why not...curious?


----------



## Architeuthis

jmgosman said:


> Great, thank you! It sounds like putting them in a humidor won't really help them, so they are staying out.


The cigarettes will become a bit damp, and won't smoke very well if stored in the humidor. I'd recommend putting cigarette packs in empty cigar boxes if you want a bit of protection from the elements, but they are designed to be dry...


----------



## TTecheTTe

YUCK!!


----------



## gosh

N-N-N-Necro!


----------



## johnb

JCK said:


> not sure why you'd want to humidify cigarettes. I've always noticed that cigarette tobacco is pretty dry. If humidity were a concern, I don't think they'd be stocked behind a counter. I imagine Davidoff's are treated with preservatives as well. There's a concern with cigars going stale, but I'm not sure that's a function of humidity. I've always tossed my cigarettes in the freezer if it's going to be a while before I smoke them.


I also will throw my cigs in the freezer if i am not going to smoke them for a while


----------



## arkiesmoker

Putting cigarettes in a humidor sounds blasphemous.


----------



## kra961

Only if they are in a Vacuum packed bag wrapped in duct tape and hidden in a corner, if you must.


----------



## smokin3000gt

I'm far from an expert but I wouldn't put ciggs in my humi. They're is alot of other stuff in cigarettes besides the tobacco leaf and I wouldn't want that in my box or stinkin' up my cigars. I would throw his ciggs in a bag or cigar box with a boveda pack or beads if he really needs his stuff humidified. Also like it was mentioned cigarettes seem to be much dryer then the RH of a humidor.


----------

